# Invite code changed



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Anyone notice their invite code changed?

I saw a different code listed when I logged into the driver portal and sent an email to support to ask why, esp since I have my original code on business cards.

Here is their response:
_
"Sorry for the confusion and happy to explain. *Your invite code will start to start to change daily as a result of a new system we have in place*.
You can continue to use **any of your old invite codes** including personalized codes to invite new users to Uber*.* Both the code you see in your app and on partners.uber.com will both work."

help.uber.com

_
OK... So why have them change daily???


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

Noticed that today too. Bizarre. But good to know my old code (which is printed on approx 500 more cards I have sitting in my desk) will still work


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Anyone notice their invite code changed?
> 
> I saw a different code listed when I logged into the driver portal and sent an email to support to ask why, esp since I have my original code on business cards.
> 
> ...


POST # 1/KeJorn: "Old Skinflint" the
Pickpocket Billionaire
probably got a "DEAL" from a Fellow
Tech "Genius" who sucked-up to him.
If it Bamboozles the SneakyStrikers,
all the Better.


----------

